# How about a Hot Rod thread??



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

There was probably done before , but here goes.

Here's a 32 Ford Coupe (Bud's HO) that I put some flame decals on and then gave it a bath in Future. Custom aluminum wheels and a back bumper from a Dash modified. :woohoo:  :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Good idea for a thread...lemme go find my camera! :thumbsup:

Diggin that HR!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice ride Win! 

Good idea for a never ending thread too.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I love it!
DRAGjet


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Now your talking... The first one has two other bodies custom fit for it. Hot rods and Fat Fenders always push my buttons.

Jeff


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool rods there Jack and W43!!! Ya'll need to head out to Airport Road!!!
Line em up... RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*nice rods for sure....*

once the construction ends on the new layout, I'll unpack a couple of mine too. Hey WIN... who's wheels and axles (press or screw on?) is that on yours?? nd


----------



## weirdjack (Apr 11, 2007)

A resin cloned JL body with JL parts make this '27 Tee.
WJ
http://www.weirdjack.com/bh.htm


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

weirdjack said:


> A resin cloned JL body with JL parts make this '27 Tee.
> WJ
> http://www.weirdjack.com/bh.htm


 
Is that a slim line chassis under there......to bad we don't race this class any longer!!!

High WJ, glad to see you found your way out of the lab.........:wave:


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I like these theme threads. Tom Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here are some of mine....


http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/HOT RODs/WHITEREDROD3.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/HOT RODs/27RoadsterYel.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/HOT RODs/32roadster1.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/HOT RODs/icebucket.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/HOT RODs/BLKWHITEROD.jpg


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice stuff Jimmy


----------



## weirdjack (Apr 11, 2007)

SCJ said:


> Is that a slim line chassis under there......to bad we don't race this class any longer!!!
> High WJ, glad to see you found your way out of the lab.........:wave


Hi right back at ya SCJ! Aren't you supposed to be working?
My wife does let me out of the basement now and then. 
Yep, I also enjoyed the SlimLine class racing...it was a blast. They are surprising.
WJ
http://www.weirdjack.com/bh.htm


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Lil' Red Rider*

Nice Rods VJ!!! Here's a quikie...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hilltop... are those Jada rims? 
If they are, a AFX specialty silicone tire will fit on the rears.

great thread... great cars from everyone! 

Lovin' the yellow BADMAN chevy and Jack's Hot rod. 
Those JL t-buckets kits are an awsome source for custom parts.
Lots of bang for the buck


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/customrod.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/ModifiedCustom2.jpg

2 more


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

win43 said:


> There was probably done before , but here goes.
> 
> Here's a 32 Ford Coupe (Bud's HO) that I put some flame decals on and then gave it a bath in Future. Custom aluminum wheels and a back bumper from a Dash modified. :woohoo:  :woohoo:


I ordered 2!
DRAGjet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

VJ, They may be the same as Jada. They cam on a diecast I picked up at Wal-Mart they were discontinuing. Packaged as "Blown" distributed by 1 BADDRIDE, www.1 BADDRIDE.com. The websight doesn't even show them.
The AFX specialty silicone tires will work...RM


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

I have no Rods!!!:drunk: VJ has some good looking rides for sure.Nice Job everyone.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I like that coupe.Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*T-jet killer!*

This is the slimline that has shutdown every stock t-jet it's raced,chassis was hand picked and tweaked,JB brushes,BSRT shoes,zapped magnets and relieved chassis bores.I cast these trucks about 2 years ago and she is all DRAGjet resin!Hope you like!
DRAGjet:wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice rods VJ!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

p.s. I got more cases of slimlines today!WOOHOO!!
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Saw that one run.. I was really surprised... after reading about the slimlines and how they were good for cruising,, I was surprised to see this one lay it down on the strip...
Drag,, next time .. I am gonna angle the foam at the end of the shutdown so that one bounces in the slot box.!!  jk


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is the "Emperor" I did,and if you look in the back row you will see a cool front fenderless ratrod pickup,these were done years ago!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Lets keep these rod threads going guys,for us musclecar guys.
DRAGjet


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

And of course, Here's the purple Hot Rod I won on the H.O.H.T. auction.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I like the old school look on that slimmy p/u!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

DRAG knows how to kick it ole skool..
DRAGjet


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

win43 said:


> And of course, Here's the purple Hot Rod I won on the H.O.H.T. auction.


Naa the green one is hotter....


Dave


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

There's a yellow one for you Randy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

oh man Tom... that yellow one is SWEET!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Kinda brings a tear to my eye Tom!!! You know how I feel about yellow, I just can't help it!!! Thanks for sharing, and yes I do like it!!! RM


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll play. This was my entry from the old SCG site car show. Metal body, nonmag AFX chassis.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

excellent.lets keep them rolling


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gotta do it the hard way, I guess....heh!

I'll dig up some more later on.:wave:


I worked on these last year. The derned Ccab (styrene sheet) is still* incomplete!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Makes me feel*

seeing all these cool rods make me feel like the spring cruises are here.:thumbsup:

Cool looking rods. Its like a candy store. Coupes to rodsters.:woohoo:

Joe you can pass on the finish. The Ccab is one of my favorite 1:1 rods. Looks super.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

get that c cab done


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Neighbor Matt flamed and cleared this DRAGjet resin creation.He took a blemish and made it a winner!Dont ya think??:dude:His favorite new car,O-gauge rocks!!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joez,

Meant to say it earlier....that C-cab = Whoaaaah baby! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Youz gotz somez talentz.....eh

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


>


yeah i like that color!!!!! yyyyeeeaahhhh


Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mee too*



WesJY said:


> yeah i like that color!!!!! yyyyeeeaahhhh
> 
> 
> Wes


Well that helped me figure out what color to paint one of your Mopars. 

Model Master Metalic Turn Signal orange over Chrome trim Silver baby! I love paint...even if it is still in the bottle....waiting....for...me....to...spray. :woohoo:

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Hotrod Crusier*

Sorry guys, I ran out of yellow. Now trying to use up the old stuff. I had enough red/black combo paint to finish this one. Dupont mixed this up for me when I painted the 55. It's called "Half and Half", just pour it in your gun and watch the colors separate as you spray, it's amazing, check with your local dealer...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Well that helped me figure out what color to paint one of your Mopars.
> 
> Model Master Metalic Turn Signal orange over Chrome trim Silver baby! I love paint...even if it is still in the bottle....waiting....for...me....to...spray. :woohoo:
> 
> Bob...zilla


sweeeeetttttt!!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> There's a yellow one for you Randy


man those are sweet a$$ looking cars!! I guess i need to make them!! 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yes Jerry! Why not?*

Fer now I guess I'll go with the Aurora HR. Yup diggem!... always have.:thumbsup:

I collect dead HR shells whenever possible and there's usually quite a few less than "minty" specimens to be had ...LOL.

I kinda pick through them and set the plums aside for resto and fiddle with them as I find time ... actually more like finding the coin for chrome.

The derelicts find their way under the knife pretty quick....but photoed is a coupla nice box stockers that were resurrected from one tangled Ebay tide pool. Also pic'ed is a very early "pre-goop" chop job with AFX fenders and grill. Albeit crude, this one sorta lit the fuse on my custom binge.

Most of the old dogs remember the "Orange Crush" coupe from a ways back. This car sports side hood fills, a relocated lid, hand cut Woody glass, home fabbed plastuct pipes, and the full side shaved-rear dropaxle chassis. This one also holds a special place in my heart because she wears my first successful styrene over spray cooked from a crappy ole AFX van. There's no clear or future on her... straight off the gun liquid plastic! The cat hair and dust arrived later.

Some of the installments to follow later will be a boring revisit for some of y'all; but for the new gang I thought I'd start somewhere close the beginning so I can keep it straight. One of those I had to tell ya THIS so I could tell ya THAT deals.:freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice car lot there BH!!! I'm voting for the orange one, sides filled in, big headers coming out the side, big wheels, yea, I'm voting for that one!!!
Thanks for sharing the pics for us new-comers...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Naa the green one is hotter....
> 
> 
> Dave


I like them all......


























Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*HOHT have seen 3 of the 8 posted so far...*

HOHT......relived ...yep I saved pics of them....for times like these! Zillas' my name and painting is my game.

































































Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*HOHT...Roadsters in early stages*

For the new people here that have not seen these pics...and for those who have and want to walk down memory lane one more time.



















































These were a group effort of Bill Hall (design), Joez (caster) and Bob...zilla (painter) for a previous HOHT Charity Auction.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I want one...???


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice paint Bob.I'll have to send you some 55's to paint.This way I'll have some Bob zilla's in my 55 collection.Tom


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I was gettin to that Bob!*

Moons ago early some build pics of the Orange coupe with no lid attached prompted Joez to say, "you should cast that roadster".

I sez, "No. It's gonna be a coupe darnit! ...but I'll make ya a roadster and YOU can cast it!"...and we did. Joe nor myself had any personal profit motives so it was decided that a limted run would be donated to Coach's HOHT efforts.

The whole package is a pretty tight fit. After receiving the cast back from Joe I quicly got behind the eightball timewise and Coach had to postpone the auction date.:freak: 

Enter BOBZILLA the crazed painter aka Mr. Enthusiasm! Seeing that we were falling short 'Zilla stepped up to the plate and cranked out some nifty paint schemes in a matter of days. A humongous effort! I had them back in hand in a weeks time for the final glass fitment and road test...and thats why Bob is my hero! :thumbsup:

Below is the evolution. First being the very early coupe project without the lid, then the beginnings of the HOHT roadster, the final wind screen retrofit, raw casts from Joez during chassis mods, and lastly the pre-auction line up. It was hard to see them go.

Again many thanx to all who rode along!:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The boys at the shop out trying to figure out the details on this one. We chopped the front end off chop and the final outcome is undetermined, should have had a plan I guess. Stay tuned to see if they can get it worked 
out...RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Model A specialty body chopped..huh?
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Tube frame!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys at the shop out trying to figure out the details on this one. We chopped the front end off chop and the final outcome is undetermined, should have had a plan I guess. Stay tuned to see if they can get it worked
> out...RM


Cut all that carp out the way Randy!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*So many cool Hot Rods!!! I can only...*

...contribute little to this interesting thread. Already started working on this project last X-mas holidays, but didn´t get any further since.

Based upon on one of my resin repops of the Tyco ´40 Ford from my rejects box (had a major air bubble on top of the hood and some more imperfections), cut the hood off and added a firewall built from sheet styrene. Threw together various scrap parts for sth. that looks quite like a big block drag engine, added a cooler, cast exhaust pipes from a vintage TOMY plastic dragster (that I also stole the front wheels as well as the engine block from). That´s how the prototype looked:










The engine, cooler and pipes are already resin cast (we can always use parts like that, can´t we?), but I´m not sure yet if I´ll do a mold for the body too!? I myself don´t really need another car, so it depends on popular demand... ;-)

Here´s another pic showing how the car will look like:










Please let me know if there´s any interest in a resin kit! If so, I´ll throw the body into the silicone bathtub soon... 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Claus,I'm ready for a few.I'd like some extra engines also.Great work. Tom Stumpf


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> Claus,I'm ready for a few.I'd like some extra engines also.Great work. Tom Stumpf


Claus, What he said... :thumbsup: great looking ride from top to bottom. 

Jeff


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very cool Claus. Sure would be nice to have the extra doodads too.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Can you lose the zoomies and that bottom skirt,What chassis does it fit?
Looks wild!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Claus,

That is a piece of art man....Vroooooooom Baby! Can you here it.....Screeeeeatch! Would love a few of these to paint up in Primer gray and flat black Rat Rod style....Yeah!

Bob...zilla


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: Bill,

I always love to see that fleet pic. of the coupes. 
I only see that many coupes in one place in the winter on a chicken farm..
The paint of bobhch is a killer as always. Talk about team work.
Joez, Bill, and bobhch.. The "Custom Crew "..:thumbsup:

Hilltop,

Tell the guys to just close there eyes and cut..
Never can be to low on a coupe.. Gunslit windows :woohoo:

Claus,
Great looking ford coupe there bud. Even a radiator to boot.
It has that killer look.. :thumbsup:
They going to be on the market?

Drag,
I have Used a AFX 4 gear under the coupes. You can loose the skirts and really slam or gasser that baby.

All these Hotrods is great to see guys. I love this thread..
Great work and cars to all of ya.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

*VJ's Silly Willy*

It's silly, but I wanted to try it. It was hot pink, gave it a transparent candy red covering, high glossed it afterwards... threw on a JL t-bucket roof and a driver. RRR rims and tires. Sits on an Aurora T-jet chassis with hop up magnets, green armature and silver brushes. Yeah, she's fast. 

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/w1b.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/w6.jpg


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good one VJ!

Nice to see someone do another "top up" build.

Yup this thread is starting out great! Wonderful creations filled with inspiration.

Hey Randy! What do ya think goop is for?...I use the Gear Buster method, close eyes, then move wide 2 er 3 mm and take the plunge!... :freakoops!...then goop my screw up back together...remeasure...and screw it up again! LOL.

Ya better go ghost of Boyd Coddington (RIP) and start floggin' yer lame-o crew, I cut one of my "A"s up as soon as I saw your post! With your post and what I learned from the "eightball" build I have been shown the way. Dunno how many times I pushed the "A" coupe around my cutting mat never to pull the trigger. No escape...used the shot gun this time.:thumbsup: 

Four gears never fit right it the first place with that "Herman Munster" ride height. So why bother?! I just cut off everything that was in my way or pissed me off! LOL. Now I gotta figure out how to make a car out of it.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

clausheupel said:


> .
> The engine, cooler and pipes are already resin cast (we can always use parts like that, can´t we?), but I´m not sure yet if I´ll do a mold for the body too!? I myself don´t really need another car, so it depends on popular demand... ;-)
> 
> Please let me know if there´s any interest in a resin kit! If so, I´ll throw the body into the silicone bathtub soon...
> ...


Claus keep an eye out for and 60's F1/Grand Prix motors that would work with a slim-line for me

Roger Corrie


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice Willys VJ, cool top!!! The boys at the shop are still in that learning curve Bill. You just can't rush em when it comes to carving, they'er just a little nervous. Maybe I can get em to go radical on the next one. Here's the Hot Rod they've been working on. Dark Jade Green, by Dupilcolor, riding on an extended T-Jet chassis, diecast wheels and grill by Hot Wheels, Muscle Machine performance engine, paper clip radius rods, glass tint by Aurora Inc. ...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sharp Randy!

Green's my favorite color. How about a few more pics?...please


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hill.... you have an awesome collection of customs!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hilltop your diorama work is killer. I get a SEG every time I see something you post. You need your own Saturday morning Hot Rod show.  Your layout seems pretty dynamic; How do you keep those figures upright without any messy glue or plastic bases? You seem to move them around a lot.

-Scott


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Scott, I appreciate the comment. I myself enjoy the diorama stuff, just makes the cars look better, come to life, or help tell the story, after all we're dealing with toys and make believe. The guys come from Tyco sets and from Winner's Circle diecast cars. (Here's the one on Ebay I used, has the stand up guys, #190202083181) I take a razor blade and shave the feet away from the base. Sometimes you have to re-shave a little, to get a balanced figure, that will stand up. The guys in the shop are free standing. For permanent scenes, I have used the Elmer's glue stick, just rub a little on the feet, and stick him. School teachers also use the glob stuff, you stick a wad on the back of poster board, for hanging on the walls, usually comes right off. For a permanent stick, you can also use a dab or thin coat of clear silicone, then you can later remove it if you want a change of scenery, just in case the guy gets fired for slacking... RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Slott V said:


> Hilltop your diorama work is killer. I get a SEG every time I see something you post. You need your own Saturday morning Hot Rod show.  Your layout seems pretty dynamic; How do you keep those figures upright without any messy glue or plastic bases? You seem to move them around a lot.
> 
> -Scott


You can also use some stuff called Museum wax. Just a little wad and your little figures will stay in place and you can just pull it right up again and move them if you want.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Back to the Shop*

I took the easy way out on my first Hot Rod cut up. I used a Hot Wheels diecast, the bottom is plastic, so I cut it to fit inside the T-jet chassis, notched out for the pu shoe clearance, added some JB Weld and glued at my desired angle. Had to cut the headers on the MM engine and reglue. If I had of been brave, I should have cut the front chassis sides down ( but by leaving the sides I can still use the chassis later on if the Hot Rod project failed!!! ), then I could have lowered the headers. I use a piece of fill in plastic for the firewall. Body holds in place by adding a rear screw post. Again, just some paperclip radius rods glued on. I also used the Hot Wheels grill. To brighten it up, I should have used some "yeller" paint...maybe on the next one I can do some of the BH fabricating!!! Thanks for all your help Bill!!!
Well, it's back to the shop... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

HT,

WOW! That Engine on the stand is just as Far Out Crazy Kool as the rest of this build. Nice pics and thanks for Sharron!

Sorry I bumped this to the next page...everyone...Hey Eveyone go back and look at the previous post by Hilltop. lol Ooooh heck I just dropped it in here now. 




Hilltop Raceway said:


> I took the easy way out on my first Hot Rod cut up. I used a Hot Wheels diecast, the bottom is plastic, so I cut it to fit inside the T-jet chassis, notched out for the pu shoe clearance, added some JB Weld and glued at my desired angle. Had to cut the headers on the MM engine and reglue. If I had of been brave, I should have cut the front chassis sides down ( but by leaving the sides I can still use the chassis later on if the Hot Rod project failed!!! ), then I could have lowered the headers. I use a piece of fill in plastic for the firewall. Body holds in place by adding a rear screw post. Again, just some paperclip radius rods glued on. I also used the Hot Wheels grill. To brighten it up, I should have used some "yeller" paint...maybe on the next one I can do some of the BH fabricating!!! Thanks for all your help Bill!!!
> Well, it's back to the shop... RM



Bob...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob,The car looks good,I see a yellow front end in the background.I just can't place it.I'll figure it out. Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> Bob,The car looks good,I see a yellow front end in the background.I just can't place it.I'll figure it out. Tom


Just to make sure everyone is on the same page...Hilltop built this car and I just moved it to the next page as my post moved this thread to the next page...then you couldn't see Hilltops cool Hot Rod....nevermind. LOL

Yeah that yellow front end sitting there just makes yah hungry for another 55 huh Tom?!:woohoo:

Bob...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Old style Tyco S Hot Rod*

This is an old style Tyco S Hot Rod body mounted on a AW/JLTO chassis.Seems I have to have it in "Highboy" style because it does not quite clear the chassis due to narrow sides.I kept original rear axle when adding T-jet HR wheels & used a AW rear axle in front. Added headlights & bumper in front.The w/s is fabricated from a CD cover & the roll bar was a trashed bobby pin.Also added passengers seat.The Head is a resincast copy.I am considering using the candy blue Tyco S Hot Rod body as a protoype for resincasting. A great alternative to the T-Jet Hot Rod style body !
If any body has the clear glass top from an original HR coupe that I can borrow LMK !:thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What's the width between the rockers Neal? How about a botom side pic fer giggles?

Cool idea! I'm wondering if I can cram a shaved side, drop axle t-jet chassis under that old Tyco body and scrape some crickets???????


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Here's your extra side pic Bill !*



1scalevolvo said:


> This is an old style Tyco S Hot Rod body mounted on a AW/JLTO chassis.Seems I have to have it in "Highboy" style because it does not quite clear the chassis due to narrow sides.I kept original rear axle when adding T-jet HR wheels & used a AW rear axle in front. Added headlights & bumper in front.The w/s is fabricated from a CD cover & the roll bar was a trashed bobby pin.Also added passengers seat.The Head is a resincast copy.I am considering using the candy blue Tyco S Hot Rod body as a protoype for resincasting. A great alternative to the T-Jet Hot Rod style body !
> If any body has the clear glass top from an original HR coupe that I can borrow LMK !:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Hres the side picture Bill


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Very nice....*

Is it about the same scale as an Aurora HR ??? nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Neal.

Can ya fake it with a Dash roof?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Thank you Neal.
> 
> Can ya fake it with a Dash roof?


I can see using a t-jet w/s frame for an open car but no, It must be an original Tyco S hot rod roof.


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Is it about the same scale as an Aurora HR ??? nd



Yes. It is an old HO scale Tyco S open hot rod body.

Neal :dude:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Another funny car.
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Another funny car.
> DRAGjet


 

dang thats a beauty!! i like that blue color!!!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Me Too.

Flames in the same tone look great!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

my first rat rod car!!! i dont recall making any... i finally got it right or did i ? what you guys think? the body is from afx ford model (windows post chopped down) , sitting on tyco narrow chassis and all motor , pipes, front grill and wheels are from diecast car i cannot remember which. 

check out pics below..

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Wheels are from the JL 27 T,wait until you guys see the new hot rod bods im casting for famouscarz!
DRAGjet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice flames Drag, I would call em ghost flames, very nice!!!

And yes Wes, I like the red Rat Rod ride!!! ... RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Wes,your rat ride looks wild!
DRAGjet


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They all look sweet! Drooling...................:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*One of my earliest memories...*

This is the one I always remembered. Even when not into slots... this one would come to mind...yup plain jane tan. Mid-Late 60's... Friends brother had this one (not this exact one)... I always wanted it but... _*"hey kid yer too young ta drive this"*_... when I got older I started with the earliest AFX... the Hot Rod disappeared somewhere. Needless to say I made sure I picked one up real quick when I came back to the hobby. nd


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

You guys might not like this car,but when I layed the last coat of clear,I was grinning like an idiot I liked it so much.Hope you enjoy!:wave:
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> You guys might not like this car,but when I layed the last coat of clear,I was grinning like an idiot I liked it so much.Hope you enjoy!:wave:
> DRAGjet


well i like the car!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dragula said:


> You guys might not like this car,but when I layed the last coat of clear,I was grinning like an idiot I liked it so much.Hope you enjoy!:wave:
> DRAGjet


HELL YEAH!, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Clearly" your finest effort on your recent flame jag Chris! IMHO.

Just painting the Willy's is a hard enough to get perfect with all it's complex curves, let alone getting a flame mask wrapped around all the humps and bumps.

Ya definately nailed this one. Right in my heart. Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

WesJY said:


> my first rat rod car!!! i dont recall making any... i finally got it right or did i ? what you guys think? the body is from afx ford model (windows post chopped down) , sitting on tyco narrow chassis and all motor , pipes, front grill and wheels are from diecast car i cannot remember which.
> 
> check out pics below..
> 
> Wes


Some how I missed yer new rod Wes. Very cool! I wouldnt call that beauty a rat though. She's really a beauty.

"Did I get it right?" LOL! If thats yer first effort, we're all in big trouble!:freak:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great paint job Dragula !

Neal


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That Willys is Wicked Drag and that Red Rod is Super Duper Wes!

Nuther,

Love the old Aurora roadster man...looks real....real fun! I still got a roadster from way back that needs to be finished...man I am a slacker...oh dang

Bob...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

HOppy Easter everyone. Woke up to snow this morning. Gotta love Missouri for unpredictable weather. I'd like to share a couple of Hot Rod conversions with you. The yellow one is on original Aurora hot rod painted yellow. The roof and radiator are from a diecast American Graffiti rod. And the engine is
from a JL diecast. The orange one is a Hot Wheels plastic body. I have an original in a pic nose to nose so you can see where it came from. It is on a slimeline chassis. I used the engine and front assembly from a JL diecast. 
These were alot of fun to make and pretty easy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Hojoe....*

Way ta butcher the D/C's.... Hey... they're good fer something afterall. PARTS!!! :devil: nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice work Joe!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like them old Hot Rods HoJoe!!! The boys back at the shop would sure like to get their hands on some on those engines, with the big headers!!! Nice choice!!! ... RM


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

American Graffiti. Very nice.

RW
MovieCarMania.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have to agree... old Hot Rods are my favs too ... by far. 
Nice job!


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*32 Ford*

This was built from reference photos in Hot Rod Deluxe Magazine.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

another beauty by Gear Buster


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here's one I did a while ago


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now you'er cooking!!! Nice ride, very nice!!! ... RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

VJ, is that a Dubs Diecast? Looks sweet!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Vj,that Just Looks So Good. Tom


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes... Is a DUB CITY diecast. I dremel out the inside to thin the body and lighten it. It works wonders. I don't weight them, so I don't have numbers... but you can feel the difference. The rear rims on these cars are the perfect size for AFX Specialty silicones. It's powered by a JL chassis and is surprisingly fast. It takes a while to sand out the inside walls, but it's time well spent.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

a collection of Hot Rods.... some Dash, some RRR, one Aurora


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Fun pictures to look at VJ and Ed.  Super Duper, turn head to both sides and up & down fun to look at pics. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Hot Rods to Heck Part 2 :The Other Hot Rod*

Dear all :wave:

This is another of my Major Projects. I did a slosh mold of the TYCO S hot rod & re-prototyped another mold that is modified to use the AW/JLTO chassis as the original Tyco design did not mate well with T-jet type chassis. I also did a slosh mold of the TYCO ' 32 Ford Roadster top but this still needs more developement & will soon have a different mold(top is a little too long). Also working on suitable authentic rollbars.Any how I did a couple of castings & did finally complete one car.It is mounted on the AW/JLTO chassis with chromes 3R steelies & the top mounted.Runs nice too !Another nostalgia Hot Rod aside from the old Aurora version hits the streets !More 2 come !

The Legend* continues !

Neal:dude:



:jest: * In my own mind !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I sure like the way you are thinking, Neal! Keep feeding those hamsters in the thinkin' wheel! Cool car! :thumbsup: Great idea for the top!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yer havin' way to much fun Neal.

I love the rag up look!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Hot Rods to Heck part 3urple Haze*

:wave:This is another resincast Hot Rod based on the TYCO S Hot Rod.Car is on an original Aurora T-Jet 500 Hot Rod/Indy chassis w/silicone rear tires & has my custom ragtop in white.Car is spray painted on a Cool custom purple & detailed interior.

Abramson Motors........Straight on track to the next frontier !



The legend* continues......
Neal:dude:




*In my own mind !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Neal!
Your 'Purple Mile-Eater' looks fantastic!
I see that you shortened up the length of the top just as you had threatened! 
You should be proud of the hamsters. They are working hard! LOL
Don't forget, BRG with a white top would look so cool, too!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Another winner...*

Looking good Neil. Always nicer in pairs too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Hey Neal!
> Your 'Purple Mile-Eater' looks fantastic!
> I see that you shortened up the length of the top just as you had threatened!
> You should be proud of the hamsters. They are working hard! LOL
> Don't forget, BRG with a white top would look so cool, too!


 I actually have a can of Metallic BRG that I am saving for another Bentley project but I will keep your suggestion in mind.Any how thanks for the kudo's !

Neal:dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great cars Neal


----------



## shooter8115 (Apr 21, 2008)

the only hot rod i have . havent gottin into customizing yet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Old school!*

Great theme Neal. Since you started I've accumulated a handful of "rag ups".
Dunno where I'm goin' with them yet......but it'll be somewhere

Thanx for showin' the way.


Shooter: Nice Cream puff. Better spare the knife on that one! LOL


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

win43 said:


> There was probably done before , but here goes.
> 
> Here's a 32 Ford Coupe (Bud's HO) that I put some flame decals on and then gave it a bath in Future. Custom aluminum wheels and a back bumper from a Dash modified. :woohoo:  :woohoo:


How 'bout a set of radius rods in front?


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

weirdjack said:


> A resin cloned JL body with JL parts make this '27 Tee.
> WJ
> http://www.weirdjack.com/bh.htm


Hey Jack - what JL car is the engine from?

Gene


----------



## shooter8115 (Apr 21, 2008)

*creampuff*

lol Bill . shes got zero mile , not even a scuff on her shoes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, I LOVE T-bucket of Jack's


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Love those cars neal....yeah man!

Bob...purple and green hot rods = Kewl...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Hot Rods to Heck Part IV: Tribute to Dale Earnhardt*

This is another Hot Rod I did that is 3rd in sequence & I made good use of my remaining "3" decals.Car is in full Dale Earnhardt livery. Roll bar was prototyped from original Tyco S metal rollbar.Chassis is stock AW T-Jet 500.


Neal :dude:

The Legend* continues.............



* In my own mind :woohoo:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Hot Rods to Heck part V: Rat Rod fever*

:wave:This is another TYCO S Hot Rod I built from another of my resincast bodies. The color is a miltary grey that looks cool contrasted with the black exhaust pipes. I used t-jet Hot rod hubs painted in body color with silicone rears.Real good on the track too !This is #4 in my series.This looks so cool I want to do a ragtop version after I finish of my next Custom Hot Rod project.
& so the Legend* continues....................


Abramson Motors..........Straight on track to the next frontier.



Neal:dude:

Yeah thats right ! I'm lovin' it:woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

No fenders, no roof, no bumps! Just bare bones. 
Now that is a real hot rod!
This has been a great series, Neal! I hope you continue to share the pics!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Vintage and the hardcore look just as back in the days.. 
Really super cool ..


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*New Custom Hot Rod "Thunder Roadster"*

This is a one-off I did to test out some new Ideas.The original Tyco S slosh resincasting Is modified with a fabricated from Plastruct gas tank in back with its cap from the Atlas MB 300SLR kit. Windshield is from the T-jet hot Rod & hood vents were prototyped from The Shadow can-am I think. Roll bar is my own design. Side pipes from Tyco .F & R bumper bars from Dash Hot rod. (that rear gas tank needs all the protection it can get !) All parts are resincast of prototypes. Decals from slotrod-Great decals too !Chassis is AW T-jet 500.Front wheels are 3R & rears are N.O.S AFX with silicone treads.Runs real great on track.More new Ideas coming !


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Neal!

Watching all your different permutations roll by is a gas.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*slimline coupe*

resin cast '34? ford coupe mounted to a slimline chassis.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Drool...Droollll.. Slobbeerrr..sloobbeerr:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*HOt Rods To Heck Part 7 :The adventure's of the Desert Rat*

:wave:Greetings all;

I am on vacation from 6/1 to 6/14 ! That means more time to get into trouble!:woohoo: Been catching up with things that I have been meaning to do, like dealing with the '82 Volvo's advanced age issues (New Oil pump & pan,fixed exhaust leak,recharged the A/C -done myself !)some job related stuff & other things that have been put-off too long.
Anyhow I am catching up with some of my HO projects .It is another Tyco S based Hot Rod in resincast.My latest HOt Rod is painted in desert Rat colors ( Testors flat light aircraft grey # 1233 ) & SlotRod65 custom decals running on a AW T-Jet 500 chassis with good ol' recycled Aurora Hot Rod wheels with silicone in back.Runs like the Devil on the track too ! If there is'nt already there should be a Hot Rod racing class !

Abramson Motors...........straight on track to the next frontier !


Neal:dude:

:jest:The Legend continues*..............


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Neal, thats a nifty 'lil Fokker. The top evolution is looking great. Bolt on spare is a nice touch.

I'd slap some machine guns on the cowl and go lookin' for Bobzilla and Baron von Buggy.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Neal, thats a nifty 'lil Fokker. The top evolution is looking great. Bolt on spare is a nice touch.
> 
> I'd slap some machine guns on the cowl and go lookin' for Bobzilla and Baron von Buggy.



Thanx for the Kudo's Bill ! BTW, what is also good about the spare tire is that at last there is a use for all those dried out, hard as a rock tires that normally accumulate in our spare parts supplies that we normally throw out !



Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is a Kewl roadster...just hits a nerve...yeah!*



Bill Hall said:


> Neal, thats a nifty 'lil Fokker. The top evolution is looking great. Bolt on spare is a nice touch.
> 
> I'd slap some machine guns on the cowl and go lookin' for Bobzilla and Baron von Buggy.


Bill,

You know me to well...this is one sweet roadster with Iron Cross and all...I am inspired on HT again...YES!

Yeah Neal that is my style of build Totaly...NICE JOB MAN!

Bob...gonna shoot yah down...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Bill,
> 
> You know me to well...this is one sweet roadster with Iron Cross and all...I am inspired on HT again...YES!
> 
> ...



Thanx ! I hope to see what I have inspired you to build soon on HT !

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*An original Blast from my past misguided youth !*

Hot Rods to Heck ! - the early years

This was a project that I did in the early '70's as a kid. It was based on what I now realize was the Aurora Vibrator Hot Rod coupe' That I bought or traded for from another kid in the neighborhood . It was built about 1972 A.D. on the T-jet Hot Rod / Indy racer chassis. I formed the fenders & running boards using masking tape on the wheel openings that I applied plastic wood over. The headlights were from sculpted plastic wood.White Testor's or Pactra paint was brushed on. I even installed a clear w/s glass made from what looks like clear blister packaging.
I still remember my father yelling at me to stop playing with model cars & buckle down to school work or I will grow up to be nothing but a bum* .
Well its 35+ years later & 
I guess I will never learn ! :lol: 


Neal:dude: 


:thumbsup:Yeah ! Thats right ! & I'm STILL Lovin' it after all these years!:woohoo:


*Thats OK :thumbsup:! I retire in 2 & 2/3 years from NYCTA to practice my true avocation - being a Bum ! Ha-Ha:jest:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Hot Rods to Heck ! : The early years - addendum*



1scalevolvo said:


> Hot Rods to Heck ! - the early years
> 
> This was a project that I did in the early '70's as a kid. It was based on what I now realize was the Aurora Vibrator Hot Rod coupe' That I bought or traded for from another kid in the neighborhood . It was built about 1972 A.D. on the T-jet Hot Rod / Indy racer chassis. I formed the fenders & running boards using masking tape on the wheel openings that I applied plastic wood over. The headlights were from sculpted plastic wood.White Testor's or Pactra paint was brushed on. I even installed a clear w/s glass made from what looks like clear blister packaging.
> I still remember my father yelling at me to stop playing with model cars & buckle down to school work or I will grow up to be nothing but a bum* .
> ...



Just took the 'ol girl down to the basement workshop/track ,took her apart, oiled 'er up, cleaned the copper & brush's & put 'er back together with some rear silicones.Wow ! She still kicks butt after all these years !:woohoo:



Neal:dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Going to cast this one, Neal? Hmmmm? heh!
Great looking car! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

That's old-school hot rod art. Hang onto that one... it's a keeper. nd


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Going to cast this one, Neal? Hmmmm? heh!
> Great looking car! :thumbsup:



Sorry no dice on that one joez , the painting (Brush-on) & the general construction is way too primitive by todays standards (rebuilt posts using plastic wood , no superglue gel used & no resincast,etc). In any event I would have to sand down the original paint & the drivers side front fender is wider than the left & I would have to sand it down .
If I did that I would destroy the Patina & its original "MoJo"
It would also be dis-respecting to the sad ,lonely kid who built it over 35+ years ago.
If I did I would start on a clean sheet (Plenty of 3R ,Dash,BadDog copies to kitbash anyway) plus with todays technology (Resincast,CYGel,Greenputty) I can do a much better job.
But it wil be on the list of thoughts in my skull !
Any how I have the support of my Boss Stasi in whatever I do ! 

Neal:dude:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*33 Ford*

Here's a couple shots of the 33 Ford I did up for my wife. She has the black one, I have the white one. Still can't keep up...

-Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsupem' Cool '34 Ford Coupe's Rock ! I assume the black one is on a Riggen chassis or are thoes just Riggen wheels ? White on looks good on AFX also !
Love the black car ! Dats' one Low ridin' Daddy fer shure !

Neal:dude:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

*My hot rods*

Thes 2 rods are cars that I cast. The wheels are custom wheels that I turned down from old Exacto handles. The lack car handles extremely well except it is a bit light in the front. Can't wait till Dash comes out with slimlines so I can run more rods!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I am working on a new hot rod prototype that is exclusively for the Slimline Mini-T-Jet under my project code name "LRD" based on the TYCO S Hot Rod. Is it certain that it will come out ? So far NOS chassis are mucho $$$ & Used are few & far between.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a couple shots of the 33 Ford I did up for my wife. She has the black one, I have the white one. Still can't keep up...
> 
> -Paul


Nice rods Paul !!! If the wife would race with me, I'd let her win too!!! I like the white one, naw I like the black one, naw wait, the white, I like em both!!!...RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsupem' Cool '34 Ford Coupe's Rock ! I assume the black one is on a Riggen chassis or are thoes just Riggen wheels ? White on looks good on AFX also !
> Love the black car ! Dats' one Low ridin' Daddy fer shure !
> 
> Neal:dude:


Not sure if you were talking about my 2 cars or someone elses, but! the Black 33 Ford is sporting a set of Riggen wheels mounted up to an X-traction chassis. The white on is set up with the same chassis and the 5-spoke rims are sprayed with Testors Metalizer burnt aluminum. I clip the mounting tabs off to narrow the chassis up. The body is one of my designs (Speed Inc). The blue flame decals are my work also, the yellow flames were trimmed to scale from a set of old Parma 1/32 peel and stick decals.

-Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

*My Rods*

Hopefully these pics come through. If they do I'll give you a description.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

*It worked!*

Ok, to add to my earlier post that had no pics these are all slim lines. The 2 Fords are resin cast by me and the Yellow Rod is an Aurora Jag that was heavily modified. I turned the rims from aluminum, Soldered the steel rollbar and built the side pipes from stainless steel. I don't remember where I got the windscreen but I think it wirks well with the sleek lines. All these cars are VERY fast and don't run much hotter temp wise than a Tjet. 
Rob 
Mongrel Racing


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great pics...*

pshoe64 & oddrods,

Those are some Kewl lookers there man! Thanks for sharing the pics and details. 

Bob...loves hot rods...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oddrods said:


> Hopefully these pics come through. If they do I'll give you a description.


very nice looking rods!!! i need to make some! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------

